# Steb Centers



## Smitty (May 24, 2018)

I just tried out a steb drive center with spring loaded point (mounted to chuck). First time ever using one. It is the 1/2" size I needed for the small projects. 

I may not be using it correctly and hope to receive some advice here. I was using a roughing gouge on a small square blank about 1.5" x 1.5", and it was taking forever, because unless I took real small cuts, the piece kept slipping. I would have to tighten the tail stock often but I was reluctant to over tighten since I read that over tightening is not good for bearings. 

By the way, I did not hammer the steb drive center into the wood, like I would a regular drive center.


----------



## Lou Currier (May 24, 2018)

I find on the harder woods they do not like to grab and will end up spinning into the wood. For good engagement you do need to tighten it down...the center springs are pretty strong. Also be careful if you go to take the center out...if not careful it will shoot across to shop...don’t ask me how I know

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Smitty (May 24, 2018)

Thanks Lou. It was maple.


----------



## DKMD (May 24, 2018)

I crank the tail stock as tight as I need to in order to prevent spin out. I’ve been doing it for years, and I haven’t had any trouble with my bearings(knock on wood)

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1 | Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Sprung (May 24, 2018)

Agreed with the above - sometimes you've got to crank down on them. I love my stebcenters. I doubt I would have ever spent the money on them myself as a "Hey, I should try these things", but the ones I have came with a lathe I purchased. After using them, I am now of the opinion that if mine ever broke or got damaged (that would be a tough thing to do), I would replace them immediately.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Tony (May 24, 2018)

Can someone post a pic of one? I don't know what that is. Tony


----------



## Sprung (May 24, 2018)

Tony said:


> Can someone post a pic of one? I don't know what that is. Tony



Here you go.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Lou Currier (May 24, 2018)

Tony said:


> Can someone post a pic of one? I don't know what that is. Tony



If I wasn’t laying in bed I would.


----------



## Sprung (May 24, 2018)




----------



## Tony (May 24, 2018)

Sprung said:


>



I was too lazy to Google it myself.....

Reactions: Funny 1 | +Karma 1


----------



## Lou Currier (May 24, 2018)

Sprung said:


> Here you go.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Nature Man (May 25, 2018)

I've had the same bad luck with steb centers -- always end up spinning around. And I've cranked the heck out of them in an attempt to tighten! Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Spinartist (May 25, 2018)



Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Mike Mills (May 25, 2018)

I find it almost opposite of some. I always use it for dry wood, especially side grain and I don't think I have ever had one slip. It will slip in green/wet wood because the fibers are so weak and it bites so shallow. It can actually act like a drill bit in very soft wood. Even with a "safety drive" (same shape but just a ring with no teeth) you should be able to get a good purchase.
Not sure about maple but I know I have used it on dry ash (baseball bat sections) and dry pecan (pecrete).

It may be your particular brand of steb center also. Notice on the pic by Lee the teeth are straight on one side to grip and angled on the other. This is like a normal 4 spur drive.
A quick check reveled this pic. Note the points are V so if it comes loose at all it can tend to ride up and out (or spin) rather than having a flat side to provide the drive.
Mine are the inexpensive PSI (set of 3 on Amazon were <$30).

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Mike Mills (May 25, 2018)

I'm sure you do but I have noticed many (maybe 50%) of youtube videos the turners do not tighten the quill.
It is easy to see the locking lever start moving or even the hand wheel rotating as they start to turn.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Smitty (May 25, 2018)

Mike, I do tighten the quill. Yes, mine does have the "v" points. It is the small 1/2" with 8 points. I'm going to try it out again today to see if I can make it work for me. I may even try to take a light hit on it with a mallet first to get the teeth to sink in a little, and see if that works.


----------



## Lou Currier (May 25, 2018)

Smitty said:


> Mike, I do tighten the quill. Yes, mine does have the "v" points. It is the small 1/2" with 8 points. I'm going to try it out again today to see if I can make it work for me. I may even try to take a light hit on it with a mallet first to get the teeth to sink in a little, and see if that works.



Tapping it with a mallet won’t help as it is design to pop out when tension is released...that is why the center is spring loaded.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## kweinert (May 25, 2018)

I'll make a dumb note here - there are two kinds, both a drive and a 'floating' (wish I knew the right word.)

Yes, it's a picture of a drive center above. I just wanted to be sure you hadn't accidentally gotten the wrong one in the wrong end is all.

Kind of like I almost put the new band saw blade on backwards the other night. Had to think carefully and make the thing rotate in my head before I put it on. Good thing I did or the teeth would have been sharp side up.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Mike Mills (May 25, 2018)

A rap with a rubber or wood mallet should not hurt it. I know folks take them loose, some even with the lathe running, but I have never been in that much of a hurry. If I turned to make money then I might do differently.
If you don't want to tap/rap it maybe do like Lyle Jamieson shows with spur drives. Lock the spindle and move the wood back and forth a little to smooze it in, tighten, smooze, tighten,....

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Smitty (May 25, 2018)

Alright, headed out to the shop to try it out again. Will report accordingly.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Smitty (May 25, 2018)

Alright. Took in the advice I got from this thread. Went out and made it work. I guess it was a matter of re-thinking it with all the advice I received. Thanks again, all.

Reactions: Like 3


----------

